# Just Braging



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Our oldest son and his wife had a girl Friday night it is our first grandchild and it is going to be fun.

I know I shouldn't brag but can't help it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations .....they sure are fun!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations hope you enjoy yours as much as my mom and dad enjoy theirs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like Friday "wasyourdaytoday"


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats! I guess today is your day after all ;-)


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD! You and I were on the same wavelength apparently!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Grandchildren are fun ,we have five and 4 and 2 year old and one on the way


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> JD! You and I were on the same wavelength apparently!


Birds of a feather!


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

No Grandchildren, just 4 daughters but I would have a dozen more kids if the wife could. She is showing her years now at age 35, but we don't do anything to stop it, and don't...well...stop...we are married.

Congratulations and it is far from bragging. Its children (and Grandchildren specifically), its all good. Children are a blessing from the Lord.

Best to you and the family.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

notmydaytoday said:


> Our oldest son and his wife had a girl Friday night it is our first grandchild and it is going to be fun.
> 
> I know I shouldn't brag but can't help it.


That's a far cry from bragging.....it sounds like joyful exclamation to me. Congrats.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on your first grandchild!! 

Our last grandchild is in the USAF! 

Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------

